# Disque dur externe et Iphoto



## toc11 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Voilà, une petite présentation rapide, j'ai 24 ans, j'ai un iBook depuis deux ans et je dois dire que j'en suis content...même si je ne suis pas très doué pour l'ordinateur...
J'ai un mac OS X 10.3.9

J'ai décidé d'acheter un disque dur externe silverdrive quattro 500Go.

Je l'ai reçu ce matin et j'ai pu le brancher avec le cable fourni pour firewire 400.

Voilà, j'ai décidé de mettre toutes mes photos (prises qu'avec des téléphones portables) et mes chansons (itunes) sur le DD externe pour gagner beaucoup de place et ne pas être blasé si un jour mon mac me lache... 

J'ai donc consulter la rubrique "Périphériques" du forum pour avoir des réponses à mes questions, mais j'ai deux questions à vous poser quand même:

- quand je décide de glisser un dossier de iphoto dans le DD externe, il ne l'accepte pas. Par conséquent, j'ai décidé d'exporter les dossiers.
Or, lorsque le dossier est exporté les 3/4 des photos se sont transformés en fichier "tout blanc" et il ne se passe rien lorsque je l'ai ouvre...pourtant, quand je glisse une photo sur le bureau de mon ordi, la photo se met en format jpg et s'ouvre normalement.
Que dois-je faire pour résoudre ce problème?:mouais:

- pour itunes ma bibliothèque a 8Go de chanson. Toutes ces chansons sont rangées par ordre alphabétique en fonction des noms d'artistes. Comment faire pour tout envoyer d'un coup sur le DD externe, en gardant le même ordre? 

Merci d'avoir prit le temps de lire ce message et je vous remercie par avance de votre patience pour me répondre.


----------



## bookbook (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
et bienvenue à toi.

Tu peux stocker tes bibliothèques iTunes et iPhoto sur un disque externe sans aucun problème.
Ca se règle dans les préférences de ces 2 logiciels. Consulte l'aide pour plus d'info.

En résumé, tu copie les 2 bibliothèques sur le disque externe. Puis dans les préférences, tu indique le nouveau chemin d'accès. Et enfin quand tout fonctionne, tu peux supprimer les 2 bibliothèques originales de ton iBook.


----------



## toc11 (5 Novembre 2008)

Je suis allé dans "Iphoto" puis "préférences" mais cela ne me parle pas de sa...?

Je suis allé dans l'aide et il me dise que je peux copier iphoto librairy...?...c'est la photothèque, c'est sa??

Mais je fais comment pour copier la photothèque tel quelle? Je glisse l'icone iphoto sur mon DD externe...? Cela va m'envoyer le logiciel sur le DD, pas le copier?

Cela doit être tout simple pour vous, mais cela ne l'est pas pour moi...:mouais:


----------



## toc11 (5 Novembre 2008)

Voilà ce que j'ai fait:

J'ai fait les étapes suivantes:

Images 
Iphoto library
Albums (mes différents albums ou sont rangés mes photos)
J'ai glissé l'icone album sur celui du DD externe.

Cela a tout copier en 30 secondes (environ 1400 photos:mouais

Puis lorsque j'ouvre une photo, voilà le message qui vient:

"L'alias "titre de la photo" n'a pas pu être ouvert: l'élément original est introuvable."

Et toutes mes photos sont caractérisées par un fichier blanc.

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp... Merci.


----------



## bookbook (5 Novembre 2008)

Pour iPhoto, c'est bien sur le dossier "iPhoto Library" qu'il faut copier sur le disque dur externe.

Puis ensuite lorsque tu lances iPhoto, tu appuies sur "alt" en même temps. Le logiciel va te demander alors quelle photothèque tu veux utiliser. Tu lui indiques celle qui se trouve sur ton disque externe.

Si tu ne veux pas refaire cette manip à chaque fois (touche "alt"), il faut déclarer le chemin d'accès dans les préférences. Je n'ai pas iPhoto sous la main en ce moment donc je ne pourrais pas te dire où ça se règle précisément.

En espérant t'avoir aidé un peu.


----------



## toc11 (5 Novembre 2008)

Avec le système, appuyer sur "alt en même temps que j'ouvre iphoto, je vais pouvoir regarder les photos qui sont sur mon DD externe, même avec mon soucis de fichier blanc que j'explique dans mon message précédent?

Car si j'efface toutes mes photos de ma photothèque du disque dur de l'ordi, et que je me retrouve avec toutes mes photos sur le DD externe en fichiers blancs, avec "alt", je pourrai quand même les visualiser?..., même sans les "originaux"...?

Merci de ton aide.

Si quelqu'un peut expliquer comment faire avec "préférences"...ce serait sympa.

Car je n'ai pas envie de faire de fausses manipulations et de perdre 1400 photos...


----------



## toc11 (5 Novembre 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> Puis ensuite lorsque tu lances iPhoto, tu appuies sur "alt" en même temps. Le logiciel va te demander alors quelle photothèque tu veux utiliser. Tu lui indiques celle qui se trouve sur ton disque externe.



Je viens d'essayer mais cela ne marche pas...il ne se passe rien...


----------



## bookbook (6 Novembre 2008)

Bon allez on va tout reprendre depuis le début.
- Quelle version d'iPhoto possède tu ?
- Sur ton iBook, tes photos sont bien classées dans iPhoto ?
- Tes photos sont classées dans le "iPhoto Library" ou bien dans un autre dossier ?


----------



## toc11 (6 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta patience bookbook...

J'ai la version suivante: iphoto 2 (précisément iphoto 2.0.1).

Toutes mes photos sont dans la photothèque de iphoto, puis mes photos sont classés dans plusieurs albums.

Quand je vais dans "Aller" puis "Applications", puis "Images" puis "Iphoto library", là, j'ai différents dossiers dont un dossier Albums.
Et dans ce dossiers albums, j'ai tout mes albums (comme dans le logiciel iphoto), plus pour chaque album, un fichier blanc.

Exemple: un dossier Photo nature + photo nature data.

Voila...



bookbook a dit:


> Bon allez on va tout reprendre depuis le début.
> 
> 
> - Quelle version d'iPhoto possède tu ?
> ...


----------



## bookbook (6 Novembre 2008)

Ah ouais... quand même... iPhoto 2 .

Ca risque de poser pas mal de soucis.
Si la fonction de choix de photothèque ne fonctionne pas (touche "alt"), c'est peut être qu'elle n'existe pas dans cette version. Je sais que sur la version 5 (la plus vieille que je connaisse), cette fonction est bien présente.

Donc là il va te falloir l'aide de quelqu'un de plus calé que moi.
Sinon une petite mise à jour d'iPhoto ne ferait pas de mal. Tu peux trouver des versions d'occasion d'iLife 06 sur le web pour une quarantaine d'euros.
Pour info, mon iBook tourne sous Leopard avec iLife 06 sans aucun problème.

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider mieux que ça.


----------



## toc11 (6 Novembre 2008)

Ah...si je comprends bien...j'ai une antiquité...

J'ai acheté mon ordi d'occasion il y a maintenant 2 ans et demi, et c'est le logiciel que j'avais dedans...

Bon, je comprends mieux pourquoi je reçois de la pub pour ilife 06...

Problème résolu bookbook: j'ai ouvert iphoto, ouvert mon dd externe, et j'ai tout simplement créé de nouveaux dossiers et ouvert mes albums de iphoto. Puis j'ai fait des copier coller, et cela marche...


----------



## bookbook (6 Novembre 2008)

Heu... vérifie quand même.
Si tu ne change pas le chemin d'accès, il n'y a aucune raison qu'iPhoto aille sur ton disque externe. Par contre il peut très bien lire les photos de l'externe pour les copier dans "Library" de ton disque interne.

+1 pour la mise à jour. Ca te changera la vie. 
Par contre oublie iPhoto 08 pour l'iBook. Prend plutôt le 06.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
si j'ai bonne mémoire, iPhoto 02 ne permet pas de modifier l'emplacement de la photothèque.
Pou pouvoir le faire et aussi pour pouvoir créer plusieurs photothèques, il y a iPhoto Buddy (logiciel distribué en freeware).
Copier entièrement iPhoto Library sur le disque externe puis ensuite utiliser iPhoto Buddy pour imposer la nouvelle photothèque à iPhoto.

*Surtout copier l'intégralité du dossier iPhoto Library et ne pas faire l'opération morceau par morceau.*


----------



## toc11 (7 Novembre 2008)

C'est quand même pas évident l'ordinateur quand on y connait pas grand chose...

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas. 
Quand j'ouvre iphoto, dans ma photothèque, je n'ai plus d'albums, plus de photos.
Mais quand je vais dans images, dans iphoto library, mon dossier album est vide mais je retrouve toutes mes photos dans des dossiers classés en fonction des années...

Dois-je tout supprimer...ma libraty entière...pour ne plus avoir réellement de photos...:mouais:

Hippo sulfite, tu me dis qu'il ne faut surtout pas copier morceau par morceau...pourquoi...car c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait... 

Pour info, j'ai branché mon disque externe sur l'ordi de ma mère...elle a un iMac...iphoto est installé mais il n'y a strictement rien dedans...

Et bien j'ai pu visionner toutes mes photos présentes sur mon disque dur externe...

Alors dois-je effacer toute ma library ou dois-je tout recommencer autrement...

Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2008)

toc11 a dit:


> Hippo sulfite, tu me dis qu'il ne faut surtout pas copier morceau par morceau...pourquoi...car c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait...



C'est exactement ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire.
iPhoto Library doit être considéré comme un tout indissociable car en plus des répertoires contenant des photos, il contient d'autres fichiers qui décrivent les emplacements des images dans iPhoto Library. En déplacement morceau par morceau, les liens sont rompus et le système ne retrouve plus ses petits. Il en est ainsi pour les albums. Dans iPhoto les albums ne contiennent pas de photos mais des liens vers les photos.

Avant d'aller plus loin et de risquer des pertes irréparables (si ce n'est déjà fait), il convient de faire un point exact de la situation.

Première question : La photothèque d'origine est elle encore dans son état d'origine ?

Seconde question : Une sauvegarde de iPhoto Library a t'elle été faite avant le début des grandes man&#339;uvres ?

On verra après pour la suite.

PS : je risque d'avoir des retards pour répondre car depuis le début des déluges sur le Var, ma connexion Internet est totalement instable et je peux rester plusieurs heures sans ;accès Internet


----------



## toc11 (7 Novembre 2008)

toc11 a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai branché mon disque externe sur l'ordi de ma mère...elle a un iMac...iphoto est installé mais il n'y a strictement rien dedans...
> 
> Et bien j'ai pu visionner toutes mes photos présentes sur mon disque dur externe...



Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi je n'ai pas eut de problème en faisant sa?

Pour répondre à tes questions:

Il n'y a plus rien dans la photothèque de iphoto.

iphoto library ne contient plus mes albums (normal, je les ai supprimé), mais par contre j'ai toutes mes photos rangés chronologiquement, à savoir par année, et en cliquant dans chaque année, j'ai des dossiers photos qui correspondent à chaque fois que j'ai branché mon téléphone portable sur mon ordi pour transférer mes photos...

Me comprends-tu?

Merci pour ton aide et bon courage si tu as été sinistré dans le Var...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2008)

De l'ordinateur de ta mère, tu as visionné les photos en passant par iPhoto ou avec autre chose.

Pour les visionner avec iPhoto de ta mère, il a fallu, soit que tu les importes dans son iPhoto  soit que tu lances son iPhoto avec la touche "alt" enfoncée et que tu aies choisi la photothèque du disque externe.

La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que tu as déjà supprimé des choses dans iPhoto d'origine.

Pour les albums, c'est pas grâve car, je le répète :* il n'y a pas de photos dans les albums.* seulement des liens.


----------



## toc11 (7 Novembre 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> De l'ordinateur de ta mère, tu as visionné les photos en passant par iPhoto ou avec autre chose.



Même pas. J'ai vu que ma mère avait iphoto dans ses "Applications".
Mais elle ne s'en est jamais servie...iphoto n'est même pas dans la liste des différents logiciels en bas de l'écran...

Mon DD externe est apparu sur le bureau, j'ai cliqué dessus pour voir ce qu'il y avait dedans et j'ai pu visionner mes photos, tout simplement en cliquant dessus... Je n'ai pas lancé iphoto pour les regarder... 

J'ouvre mes photos sous le format jpg et c'est le mode "Aperçu" qui se met en route.

Je ne sais pas si mon language est très informatique...

Je laisse comme sa et je supprime ma iphoto library ou il faut que je recommence tout à zéro...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2008)

toc11 a dit:


> Même pas. J'ai vu que ma mère avait iphoto dans ses "Applications".
> Mais elle ne s'en est jamais servie...iphoto n'est même pas dans la liste des différents logiciels en bas de l'écran...
> 
> Mon DD externe est apparu sur le bureau, j'ai cliqué dessus pour voir ce qu'il y avait dedans et j'ai pu visionner mes photos, tout simplement en cliquant dessus... Je n'ai pas lancé iphoto pour les regarder...
> ...



Ben, ça dépend, de ce que tu veux faire.
As tu recréé tous les dossiers de iPhoto Library sur ton disque externe dans un dossier ?
Si oui, tu peux alors essayer d'utiliser iPhoto Buddy pour choisir ce nouveau dossier en tant que photothèque d'iPhoto.

Avant toute manipulation, il faut sauvegarder (copier les répertoires où se trouvent tes photos).
ça risque de ne pas être simple car, autant qu'il m'en souvienne, le classement des photos relevait d'un joyeux bo..el avec la version 2. Photos avec arborescences années/mois/jours ...

Bon courage.


----------



## toc11 (7 Novembre 2008)

Moi sa me scie qu'on ne puisse pas faire plus simple...

C'est quand même dingue...moi qui pense acheté un DD externe en me disant que c'est une clé usb en plus gros, et qu'il me suffit de glisser les choses que je veux dedans, il faut que je fasse des manipulations...dont je ne comprends rien du tout...

Je ne m'énerve pas contre toi hippo...mais l'informatique a le don de m'énerver, surtout quand on est pas doué comme moi...

Au final, je ne sais même pas ce qu'il faut que je fasse...comprend plus rien moi...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2008)

toc11 a dit:


> Moi sa me scie qu'on ne puisse pas faire plus simple...
> 
> C'est quand même dingue...moi qui pense acheté un DD externe en me disant que c'est une clé usb en plus gros, et qu'il me suffit de glisser les choses que je veux dedans, il faut que je fasse des manipulations...dont je ne comprends rien du tout...
> 
> ...



Ben le plus simple, enfin il me semble, c'était ce copier l'ensemble du dossier iPhoto Library non? Et là, c'était tout bon.

Tu veux pas tester iPhoto Buddy ? je l'ai utilisé dans le temps avec satisfaction. et de plus c'est un freeware.


----------



## toc11 (7 Novembre 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ben le plus simple, enfin il me semble, c'était ce copier l'ensemble du dossier iPhoto Library non? Et là, c'était tout bon.
> 
> Tu veux pas tester iPhoto Buddy ? je l'ai utilisé dans le temps avec satisfaction. et de plus c'est un freeware.



Lorsque j'ai voulu copier iphoto library, voilà ce qu'il s'est passé:


J'ai fait les étapes suivantes:

Images 
Iphoto library
Albums (mes différents albums ou sont rangés mes photos)
J'ai glissé l'icone album sur celui du DD externe.

Cela a tout copier en 30 secondes (environ 1400 photos:mouais

Puis lorsque j'ouvre une photo, voilà le message qui vient:

"L'alias "titre de la photo" n'a pas pu être ouvert: l'élément original est introuvable."

Et toutes mes photos sont caractérisées par un fichier blanc.

Pour iphoto buddy, je veux bien l'utiliser......mais c'est en anglais.....ton lien......et je ne comprends rien.......:rose:


----------



## toc11 (7 Novembre 2008)

Mission réussi: je m'y étais mal prit pour copier le dossier iphoto library...car je n'avais prit que les "albums" et le DD externe ne voulait pas les copier.

J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit...c'est à dire que j'ai copier tout le fichier iphoto library...et c'est bon...

Dernière question maintenant: quand j'efface iphoto library, je supprime le dossier original complet ou dois-je garder les fichiers blancs Dir.data et AlbumData.xml et Library.Data...

Pareil pour itunes, j'efface le dossier complet ou dois-je garder Album Artwork et itunes library et Previous itunes library et itunes music library.xml.

Merci pour ta dernière réponse hippo et je te laisse tranquille...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2008)

toc11 a dit:


> Mission réussi: je m'y étais mal prit pour copier le dossier iphoto library...car je n'avais prit que les "albums" et le DD externe ne voulait pas les copier.
> 
> J'ai fait comme tu m'as dit...c'est à dire que j'ai copier tout le fichier iphoto library...et c'est bon...
> 
> ...



Normalement, une fois que tu as tout copié (je veux dire tout iPhoto Library), tu peux effacer l'ancien.

Par contre pour iTunes, je connais moins. Mais je pense que c'est exactement la même chose, il faut copier le dossier iTunes complet avec tout ce qu'il contient (celui qui est dans ta maison). L'application iTunes, elle se trouve dans le dossier "Applications".


----------



## iLee (15 Novembre 2008)

Zut.. je parviens pas à supprimer ce message.. il à été écris par erreur au mauvais endroit.. 

Veuillez m'excuser!


----------

